# Fond d'écran-Economiseur d'écran



## waniphon (28 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous!

Ayant mis à jour mon macbook air vers mountain lion je trouve que les images d'écran de veille "Aérien" sont magnifiques et j'aimerai bien mettre une de ces images en wallpaper. Mais ayant parcouru le finder et les dossier "screen savers" je ne trouve absolument rien.
Quelqu'un sait-il comment obtenir ces magnifiques fond d'écran?

Merci!


----------



## otgl (28 Juillet 2012)

Hmm... je ne vois pas d'économiseur d'écran appelé "Aérien". Es-tu sûr du titre? En tout cas, pour extraire les images d'un économiseur, tu peux faire ceci:

Dans le menu de Finder, choisir Aller > Aller au dossier...
Entrer le dossier suivant "/System/Library/Screen Savers". Les économiseurs d'écran se trouvent là sous forme de paquets .saver et .slideSaver.
Fair un clic droit sur l'économiseur voulu (exemple: Beach.slideSaver).
Dans le menu du clic droit, choisir "Afficher le contenu du paquet".
Naviguer jusqu'à Contents > Resources. Les images se trouvent là sous forme de fichiers .JPG.


----------



## waniphon (28 Juillet 2012)

otgl a dit:


> Hmm... je ne vois pas d'économiseur d'écran appelé "Aérien". Es-tu sûr du titre? En tout cas, pour extraire les images d'un économiseur, tu peux faire ceci:
> 
> Dans le menu de Finder, choisir Aller > Aller au dossier...
> Entrer le dossier suivant "/System/Library/Screen Savers". Les économiseurs d'écran se trouvent là sous forme de paquets .saver et .slideSaver.
> ...



Ok merci, y a pas mal d'images d'écran de veille, mais malheureusement celle que je veux est introuvable! :rose:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/capturedcran20120728184.png/


----------



## otgl (28 Juillet 2012)

Ah, je vois. Tu parles des diaporamas. Leur emplacement est différent de celui des économiseurs normaux. C'est:

/System/Library/Frameworks/ScreenSaver.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Default Collections

L'image que tu cherches s'appelle:

/System/Library/Frameworks/ScreenSaver.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Default Collections/2-Aerial/Aerial05.jpg


----------



## waniphon (29 Juillet 2012)

Trop cool! Merci otgl!


----------

